# Buying Used Clubs



## Elusiveshinobi

Hello and thank you in advance for any help you can give. I'm new to golf and am looking to buy some clubs I have an opportunity to purchase a variety of clubs for a low cost but I don't know which ones are batter then any other. I am providing a list of clubs and was hoping I can make one very strong set. Here is the list again thank you for any help. The list is at the link below
dittygolf


----------



## Rosedoug93

What I have done with many of my used clubs is, is Google Golf Digest Hot List for previous years. Worked out for me so far. Cheaper by far too!


----------



## army0341

I saw the list and have my own suggestion. GolfSmith and Golf Galaxy are a good place to start. I bought a set of really nice clubs at GolfSmith.


----------

